# indesign export bad eps files



## jumpshotink (Jan 23, 2007)

I am trying to export an eps from Indesign CS - everything seems to work until I try opening the eps in Illustrator CS, and get an error is that the file is the wrong format. This just started happening. The only change I can think of to my system is that I updated to Suitcase Fusion. Anyone have any similar problems with this? Thanks in advance.

OS 10.4.8


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 23, 2007)

Howdy, and welcome to macosx.com. I'm a graphic designer so I feel your pain and I think I might have some answers. First off, why are you exporting eps from ID? You're better off with PDFs for print unless you're dealing with a vendor that prefers eps.

However, first, flight check your file by hitting command + option + shift + F. Make sure you don't have a corrupt font in there.

Also, are all your images CMYK and NOT RGB? Make sure of this as well. You'll get bad postscript errors with RGB images.

And finally, make sure you have no images that have placed images within them. For example, don't place an illustrator in your ID file that has a placed graphic within it. Causes major confusion. I call these 'double placed' images.

Have you thought of using the great (AND FREE!) Linotype FontExplorer? Go here to downoad a copy: http://www.linotype.com/fontexplorer


----------



## jumpshotink (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the response. The vendor uses eps files. All the fonts seem to be in working order and there aren't any placed images inside of other images. In terms of color, the image is cmyk, but there are also some PMS colors (elements in the indesign layout - needed for production). This is basically a resize of a file we worked on about 8 months ago, and had no issues. I'll try FontExplorer but I am begining to wonder if this has come about because of upgrades to Suitcase Fusion and OS 10.4.8. maybe we need to upgrade to CS2...


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 23, 2007)

I've heard lots of issues regarding Fusion.

Open your eps file in illustrator. Do the PMS colors show up as swatches?


----------



## jumpshotink (Jan 26, 2007)

I can't open the file in Illustrator - it wrong file format.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 26, 2007)

Have you Preflighted your file to find any image and/or font errors? Any ID eps should open in Illustrator...


----------

